# Problème avec epson scan 2



## msola (30 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de laisser un message ici car je ne trouve la réponse nulle part. Depuis quelques semaines et la nouvelle installation de Catalina sur Mac - je ne sais pas si le problème est lié mais il y a une drôle de corrélation - je rencontre un problème avec mon scanner Epson V600 et le nouveau logiciel Epson Scan 2. Dès que j'essaie de scanner un négatif, il me met un message d'erreur de 10 pages (voir extrait du message plus bas) avant de se mettre sous tension, rendant impossible son usage durant plusieurs minutes.
J'ai pris contact avec le SAV EPSON, envoyé mon scanner à réparation sur leur conseil mais après vérification chez-eux durant deux semaines, le service me dit que mon scanner ne rencontre aucun problème et qu'il fonctionne parfaitement. Ils me l'ont renvoyé la semaine dernière. Cependant, après plusieurs scans de négatifs, le problème est survenu à nouveau aujourd'hui. Je ne sais plus quoi faire.

J'ai regardé un peu partout en ligne, je n'ai trouvé aucun message similaire. Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer ou m'aider un peu ? Ce scanner est quasi neuf, je désespère un peu...

Merci de votre attention.

Clément.


```
Process:               Epson Scan 2 [16375]
Path:                  /Applications/Epson Software/Epson Scan 2.app/Contents/MacOS/Epson Scan 2
Identifier:            com.epson.Epson-Scan-2
Version:               6.4.84 (6.4.84)
Code Type:             X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           Epson Scan 2 [16375]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2019-11-30 22:37:21.861 +0100
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.15.1 (19B88)
Report Version:        12
Anonymous UUID:        2A31D202-25EF-FADF-5DDA-16A39160CD81

Sleep/Wake UUID:       D8459D7B-58AD-47B9-877E-B250895EC0D0

Time Awake Since Boot: 190000 seconds
Time Since Wake:       5700 seconds

System Integrity Protection: enabled

Crashed Thread:        0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:        EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes:       KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000018
Exception Note:        EXC_CORPSE_NOTIFY

Termination Signal:    Segmentation fault: 11
Termination Reason:    Namespace SIGNAL, Code 0xb
Terminating Process:   exc handler [16375]

VM Regions Near 0x18:
-->
    __TEXT                 0000000103215000-000000010321d000 [   32K] r-x/rwx SM=COW  /Applications/Epson Software/Epson Scan 2.app/Contents/MacOS/Epson Scan 2

Application Specific Information:
objc_msgSend() selector name: respondsToSelector:


Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libobjc.A.dylib                   0x00007fff6300b05d objc_msgSend + 29
1   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a576051 -[NSWindow _close] + 120
2   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a5d3b2e -[NSWindow _closeForTermination] + 22
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d0cfbcb -[NSArray makeObjectsPerformSelector:] + 245
4   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a531806 -[NSApplication _deallocHardCore:] + 305
5   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a4179e4 -[NSApplication terminate:] + 1520
6   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a6b10e7 ___NSMainRunLoopPerformBlockInModes_block_invoke + 25
7   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d076d6b __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_BLOCK__ + 12
8   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d039fdd __CFRunLoopDoBlocks + 379
9   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d039d50 __CFRunLoopRun + 2792
10  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d038fe3 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 499
11  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff2bbc067d RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 292
12  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff2bbc03bd ReceiveNextEventCommon + 600
13  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff2bbc0147 _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 64
14  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a245864 _DPSNextEvent + 990
15  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a2445d4 -[NSApplication(NSEvent) _nextEventMatchingEventMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 1352
16  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a23ed76 -[NSApplication run] + 658
17  com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a23095d NSApplicationMain + 777
18  com.epson.Epson-Scan-2            0x0000000103216504 start + 52

Thread 1:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 2:: com.apple.NSEventThread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff644c3166 mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff644c36cc mach_msg + 60
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d03a36b __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 322
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d039907 __CFRunLoopRun + 1695
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d038fe3 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 499
5   com.apple.AppKit                  0x00007fff2a24cdba _NSEventThread + 132
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff64586d36 _pthread_start + 125
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458358f thread_start + 15

Thread 3:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x00007fff644ca7e6 __select + 10
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x00007fff2d067a8a __CFSocketManager + 632
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff64586d36 _pthread_start + 125
3   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458358f thread_start + 15

Thread 4:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 5:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 6:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 7:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 8:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 9:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff6458356c start_wqthread + 0

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0x00007feac0f0df00  rbx: 0x00007feac0c19610  rcx: 0x00007fff2f74c9d0  rdx: 0x00007fff6e3e7c90
  rdi: 0x00007feac0f0df00  rsi: 0x00007fff6e30aeef  rbp: 0x00007ffeec9e91d0  rsp: 0x00007ffeec9e9178
   r8: 0x0000000000000003   r9: 0x00000000000007fb  r10: 0x0000000000000000  r11: 0x00007fff6e30aeef
  r12: 0x00007fff6e3e7c90  r13: 0x00007fff6300b040  r14: 0x00007fff6e30aeef  r15: 0x00007feac0f0df00
  rip: 0x00007fff6300b05d  rfl: 0x0000000000010246  cr2: 0x0000000000000018

Logical CPU:     0
Error Code:      0x00000004 (no mapping for user data write)
Trap Number:     14
```


----------



## moderno31 (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour



msola a dit:


> Depuis quelques semaines et la nouvelle installation de Catalina sur Mac - je ne sais pas si le problème est lié mais il y a une drôle de corrélation


Pas compatible avec Catalina, pas encore... Nombreux d'entre vous devriez attendre un peu avec de vous jeter sur les OSX récents.








						Support
					

Découvrez comment obtenir le support adéquat pour votre produit Epson.




					www.epson.fr
				




Bon courage


----------



## Fullcrum (1 Décembre 2019)

Salut,



moderno31 a dit:


> Nombreux d'entre vous devriez attendre un peu avec de vous jeter sur les OSX récents.


Il est " facile " pour nous autres intervenants sur ce forum et utilisateur " confirmés " de savoir ce qui est bien ou mal de faire, puisque nous nous intéressons à l’actualité de la . Tout le monde n’a pas cet intérêt pour l’informatique, et je comprends largement qu’un utilisateur lambda fasse confiance au Système de mises à jour.

J’estime que Apple devrait " scanner " la machine avant de lancer le processus d’installation, d’en prévenir l’utilisateur sur les risques. Si par la suite le même utilisateur " avertis " vient se plaindre ... tant pis pour lui ...

Un blocage de l’installation si aucune TimeMachine n’a été faite, mais là, ça va hurler au scandale que Apple " oblige " l’achat d’un disque externe ... Nous nous le savons, pas l’utilisateur " lambda " ... qui souvent ignore les avertissements ...


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Décembre 2019)

Scanner la machine. Comme tu y vas. Personne ne peut appréhender tous les problèmes des logiciels tiers et des périphériques, surtout sur une fonction aussi spécifique que la numérisation de négatif.

Apple a déjà bien du mal avec ses propres logiciels. En plus, Catalina... 

De plus, le logiciel est tout neuf : novembre 2019. Il semble bien concerner Catalina.

Malheureusement, il s'agit d'un problème de programmation. Le seul moyen de savoir que le logiciel ne fonctionne plus comme attendu est de l'essayer. Le seul remède et d'avoir fait une sauvegarde avant pour revenir au système précédent.

Je suis étonné que le SAV d'Epson ait voulu tester le scanner, le problème est clairement logiciel. Si Epson Scan 2 fonctionne avec 10.14 le problème est avec 10.15. Sinon, c'est intrinsèque au logiciel.


----------



## msola (2 Décembre 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> 
> Pas compatible avec Catalina, pas encore... Nombreux d'entre vous devriez attendre un peu avec de vous jeter sur les OSX récents.
> ...



Merci pour votre réponse. En effet, c'est bien ce qui me semblait. En revanche, très surpris de ne pas avoir de retour de ce côté de la part d'Epson. Je leur ai pourtant posé la question. D'ailleurs, j'ai pris l'initiative de rebasculer sur la version précédente de OSX (Mojave), le scanner plante toujours, comme si depuis son passage sur Catalina, il avait été vérolé. J'ai même essayé un autre logiciel de scanner (VueScan) Franchement, je me l'explique pas. Je vais reprendre contact avec le SAV et demander une solution de rechange !

Je suis par ailleurs curieux, suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce problème avec un scanner Epson ? Ou alors, je suis le seul idiot à être passé sur Catalina... Je m'étonne en tout cas de ne trouver aucun message de ce genre sur le web francophone (comme anglophone d'ailleurs).

Je vous tiens au courant.

Merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Fullcrum (2 Décembre 2019)

Salut,

C’est le scanner qui merdouille ... dite leurs que tu l’as essayé avec l’ordi d’un copain et qu’il fait pareil, ils ne veulent pas le changer ...


----------



## toutemimi (20 Février 2020)

msola a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse. En effet, c'est bien ce qui me semblait. En revanche, très surpris de ne pas avoir de retour de ce côté de la part d'Epson. Je leur ai pourtant posé la question. D'ailleurs, j'ai pris l'initiative de rebasculer sur la version précédente de OSX (Mojave), le scanner plante toujours, comme si depuis son passage sur Catalina, il avait été vérolé. J'ai même essayé un autre logiciel de scanner (VueScan) Franchement, je me l'explique pas. Je vais reprendre contact avec le SAV et demander une solution de rechange !
> 
> Je suis par ailleurs curieux, suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce problème avec un scanner Epson ? Ou alors, je suis le seul idiot à être passé sur Catalina... Je m'étonne en tout cas de ne trouver aucun message de ce genre sur le web francophone (comme anglophone d'ailleurs).
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème avec mon imprimante Epson Stylus Photo PX830FWD. Depuis Catalina, je n'ai plus epson Scan qui me permettait de faire de belles numérisations.
Pas très dégourdie, j'ai arrêté de me plaindre auprès d'Epson.fr qui me redit toujours la même chose et que je ne comprends pas  " nous vous suggérons d'utiliser l'application Apple Image Capture ICA qui est fournie par la version 10.15 Catalina de votre Mac."
Après quelques mois d'attente, les numérisations sont minables et je vais être obligée d'acheter une nouvelle imprimante multifonctions mais je ne crois pas racheter une nouvelle Epson car le suivi client est totalement absent.
Si par hasard, une personne a trouvé une solution pour intégrer epson scan, soyez sympa de m'en informer.
Merci à tous


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2020)

toutemimi a dit:


> Apple Image Capture ICA



/Applications/Transfert d'images

Fonctionne aussi via Aperçu, menu Fichier > Importer depuis un scanner

Toutefois, cela dépend de la présence d'un module ICA _EPSON Scanner_ à jour dans /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/Devices


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour
Un peu de lecture ==> https://www.macg.co/mac/2019/10/pilotes-dimprimante-sous-macos-catalina-pas-de-panique-108959


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,
Je me garde bien de passer à Catalina car ayant vu suite à un rapport "EtreCheck" que mon Epson Scan
ne sera pas pris en charge.
Désolé ça va pas te dépanner, c'est juste un témoignage.
Sous Mojave R.A.S.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2020)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour
> Un peu de lecture ==> https://www.macg.co/mac/2019/10/pilotes-dimprimante-sous-macos-catalina-pas-de-panique-108959



Sauf que là on parle scanner, pas impression.

En plus, je trouve cet article faussement optimiste et loin de la réalité. Il suffit de parcourir les commentaires pour se rendre compte que dans les faits rien n'est jamais aussi simple.


----------



## toutemimi (20 Février 2020)

Moonwalker a dit:


> /Applications/Transfert d'images
> 
> Fonctionne aussi via Aperçu, menu Fichier > Importer depuis un scanner
> 
> Toutefois, cela dépend de la présence d'un module ICA _EPSON Scanner_ à jour dans /Bibliothèque/Image Capture/Devices



Merci bien... C'était vraiment facile


----------

